
Electrical failure cuts power to all of Argentina and Uruguay, supplier says - robaato
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-48652686
======
james_in_the_uk
I'm reading that the distribution sector is composed of two distribution
companies (Edenor and Edesur).

Both websites are currently down:

www.edenor.com.ar www.edesur.com.ar

------
robaato
Be interested in technical reasons for this. Presumably those closest to it
having a hard time getting on the net!

------
nutcracker46
Too bad the electrical grid is so centralized.

